# How Many Dogs do you have



## peedee

I didn't get any response to this in the thread regarding the Caravan Clubs survey about dogs.



> There does appear an increasing trend to the ownership of more than one dog. I can understand perhaps having two but more than two, why?????


So how may dogs do you have? We. that is the other half and I, have often discussed why people might have more than one dog so if you do, WHY?

It was popular thread too so how many might be effected by any possible changes?

peedee


----------



## 88735

We only have one Bertie a westie although we considered getting another when he was a pup to keep him company, But now he wouldn't share his M/H with another pet or his house,toys,food,garden,us, the grandkids......... so it looks like it will stay at one.


----------



## litcher

I have two but only just - my 14 year old lab's on his way out.  

The lab belonged to a family who moved to London and couldn't take him with them so he came to live with us when he was 4. They also had a Jack Russell who went to someone else. We decided to give Pippin, a 15 month old cairn terrier, a home a few months later as Luis was missing Patch - he used to run up to small dogs in the park. Pippin of course marched in and became the boss - in her mind she's at least ten times the size she actually is. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## camper69

We don't have any dispite our 3 children asking a number of times. 

We both work so it would be unfair to have a dog and then shut it in the house all day. 

Derek


----------



## wakk44

We have the 2 that are in the avatar,it's good to see the interaction between 2 dogs,they get on very well and are company for each other if we have to leave them in kennels or on their own for any length of time


----------



## CaGreg

We had two dogs and now we have none    

I am broody for a dog, two dogs are better than one, easier than one really as they are company for each other, you feel less guilty if you leave them alone.

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass

We have two long haired miniature dachshunds. They prefer to be in pairs we have had them before or I have all my life with my mum and dad. We previously had a chocolate/black lab in summer he was brown in winter he went black but sadly he got killed by a landrover instantly four years ago - it was the worst day of my life.

Love these two but they are just dogs and when they go will be very sad but they are just dogs. We rescued Sweep who is 8ish and Vicky came when she was 1. You have got to know the breed to love them as they are quite quirky and very determined.

When Sweep goes we shall just have Vicky but she is a very humanised kinda gal and hopefully won't be distressed being by herself, she'll have to get used to it.

Once she has gone no more much as I love dogs they are like having a child and my time for freedom will come one day.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

We have one Labrador, but given the chance Gill would have another.

Richard...


----------



## mauriceheather1

*how many dogs*

My Son as 10 dogs. 4 cats. 2 ponys. 2 pigions. 1 rabbit . and thats why he cant have a mh""". If you have a dog then watch the dog whisper on sky 3 cheers maurice


----------



## litcher

My labrador's lovely; my labrador's hair most definitely isn't! :evil: :evil: 

Viv


----------



## karlb

i have three, 2 jack russels and a dachs-russell cross on my avatar. why three? why not!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Four Shetland sheepdogs, two of which are rescue dogs aged 4.
The other two are brother ad sister age 12.
And one rough collie age 4.

Dave p
The piccy of Alfie on his own was a rescue dog two years ago and was badly beaten
The group of the rest includes one of daughters Peskies (Huskey)


Dave p


----------



## patp

Just the one now. Have had all sorts of multiples in the past. 

I would never have more than one now as I have found that you don't get as good a relationship with two or more dogs as you do with one. 

As far as company goes then I think that I am enough company :lol: I get each dog used to being left alone at an early age.

I have also noticed that if you have more than one they vie for your attention and it causes friction which I hate :evil: I do not believe that dogs see another dog as a companion. I think they more often than not see them as a rival :roll: 

If I get notice that Gypsy is about to go to Rainbow Bridge I may then get a puppy as I think an elderly aunty is good for a puppy :lol:


----------



## tommytli

we have 1 dog a bichon frise called poppy. and 3 chickens lol


----------



## peedee

patp you have struck a chord with me, I have the same views. I once owned three at the same time, all cross breeds. They were quite a handful but I had enough land and was isolated enough not to be too worried at their behavour. I took on a pup when my German Shepard had to be put down and someone not knowing I already had a a replacement pup gave me another. The third was a rescue dog who was being badly treated. They were all acquired essentially as guard dogs and were good deterrents.

My current dog is also a rescue cross breed aged about 5 which I took pity on. I have had him two years prior to that I had not had a dog for over 10 years considering them to be too much of a tie.

dptchemicals you don't say why you have 4 dogs????

peedee


----------



## carolgavin

I have two an english setter and a curly coated retriever. I show the curly and used to show the setter. 
I have had dogs since I was 14, my first being a cairn terrier. We were given an Irish Red Setter as a wedding present in 1988 and when she died we got an English setter. I have always loved curlies although they are not to everyones taste and when the opportunity arose to have one couldn't resist.


----------



## GypsyRose

Have THREE Yorkies....you can't just have ONE Yorkie...they are like chips, you have to have another!!  
Our third is a rescue yorkie, naughty but nice!! All three get on well, can be left in the house if need be and be quite happy but they (and us!) are happiest if we all go out together in the MH!! 
They each have a passport and travel through France to the south of Spain with us. 
Not been without a dog since I was 7 years old and wouldn't want to be. :lol:


----------



## weaver

At present we own 2 shetland sheepdogs. The first one, to fill the gap when our other dogs died. No, we weren't going to have any more but travel the world! No more hair, fuss, mess, vet's bills etc. Didn't last long before we had our first little sheltie! Then I got introduced to the Shetland Sheepdog club and encouraged to show from time to time. Of course, Bonnie isn't the best example for showing (although a lovely dog in every other way) so someone offered me a promising puppy. They are great company for each other and enjoy playing together. Before that we had 2 dogs together for 25 years, mainly to keep each other company whilst I was at work and to keep me company whilst working at home. Waggy tails, a dog by my side, and endless loyalty - that is why I love them!

Louise


----------



## Briarose

Two which equals double the love...................they get on really well together and happily chase each other round and round, we feel that Rolo has had more 'fun' since Megan came into his life. A couple on a caravan site once told me that her Vet had said that dogs are happier in pairs and I have to say I think our two are. Happily we don't seem to have any issues with either being jealous of the other and both will happily sit on my legs together.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi pedee,
5 dogs not 4. (see specsavers ad) :lol: Four are shelties one a rough collie.
We took in the rescue shelties two years ago when the older ones looked as if they had reached the end of a very happy life. The younger pair brought a new spring of life into the older ones. The collie replaced our sons collie. His collie died within a few weeks of his tragic death five years ago she was only three years old. The profit off his last job paid for Ruby.
Dogs are pack animals, we have no digging or walking in the flower beds, no pulling on leads, no fighting. They all have individual characteristics and give us great pleasure even at the expense of using mh.

Dogs do not tell lies and never let you down.. we have a third of an acre for them to roam and play in.
dave p


----------



## Caggsie

Two for us, an English bull terrier and a collie(rescue) cross. Used to have 5 at one point, 3 bullies, a geriatric yorky and the heinz 57. Like just the two now though.

Yorkies were my first love and had 3 in my younger years. I worked in kennels and met an English Bully, and fell head over heals in love with them. I also found keeping the yorkies coats tangle free a pain in the end. They all had coats down to the floor!

Both girls are in the early teens now and doddering about. I also work full time and feel that two are company for each other.

I also have an African Grey called Ollie and 7 chickens and a siamese cat called Horlix.

I'm not sure whether either of the dogs will get replaced as now the kids have finally left home, going abroad, which we did for the first time this year and want to go again, can be distressing as I need my son to come over and if he chooses to say no I'm scuppered. I don't like the idea of the pet passport or sticking them in kennels as they are getting a bit long in the tooth. I may go for a lap size dog next to make it easier in the MH, but it would have to be short haired. A wire haired Dachsund appeals.


----------



## patnles

litcher said:


> My labrador's lovely; my labrador's hair most definitely isn't! :evil: :evil:
> 
> Viv


:lol: I agree with you there Viv.
We only have one dog, a yellow lab who has just had her 16th birthday.
I would love to have a lab of each colour, yellow, chocolate and black but I wouldn't want 3 x the hair. 
I think labrador hairs are unique in that they don't just stick to fabric but seem to weave in and out so that they don't brush off easily. Having said that, had labs all my life and wouldn't have any other breed.


----------



## Bat-21

*4 dogs.*

Hi , Just saw the post and well i have 4 dogs, One English Springer spanniel. and three sprocker's these are cross between ESS and cocker spaniels,

All are working gundogs, I find that if i can keep control of one then 4,5,6 don't seem to be a problem .

We don't take them with us in the MH only because i want a bigger MH one with the Garage,which would give them a place to sleep at night.

I do train gundogs so this may well be why i don't find having more than one a problem. I must say we do have some fun with them over sutton park they do flush alot of rabbits and in the summer months with there being loads of young rabbits its crazy :lol: :lol:


----------



## dora

Two at the moment, but my daughter has said when we get to Spain on our travels can we have hers, as their landlord has now said no to pets. We also travel with our cat, who is 13 and is just waiting her rabies blood test result.


----------



## rraf

We have one dog,Tess who thinks she's a cat and four cats who think they are dogs!  :roll:


----------



## 127057

We have 2 Cockers, Dexter a 7 year old English we rescued 3 years ago and Benson a 13 year old American we rescued last year.

Both had been mistreated and neglected, Benson had been kicked etc so is a little snappy when trying to groom him. We thought he would only last 6 months he was in such a bad way but feeding him up etc and here we are 16 months down the road and he is fine


----------



## Sonesta

We have 2 little white Bolognese dogs Candy Kisses and Buddy. 

We got Candy after we lost our first Bolognese called Angel in a tragic accident whilst motorhoming around Italy. We were devestated and returned home to the UK immediately as neither myself or my husband were in a fit state to carry on with the trip. Candy we got straight away as my best friend Briarose found her for us as we were travelling back from Italy. She scoured the interent looking for a Bolognese puppy but they are quite rare in the UK so not an easy task! However, my fabulous and caring friend found a breeder who showed dogs, who by chance had a bitch puppy called Candy Kisses for sale. She'd intended to keep Candy to show but was prepared to let her go to a good home. Apparantley Candy's nose was not black enough and was therefore considered not breed perfect enough for the showring!  As soon as Briarose told us about Candy we said straight away we'd have her! 


As soon as we docked at Dover we immediately drove down to Cheshire to collect Candy from the breeder. I know some may feel that getting another dog straight away was maybe a little too soon but we just knew it was the right move for us and we fell instantly in love with her when we saw her.  We've never regretted our decision and Candy Kisses truly helped to ease our heartache and pain. 6 months later we got Buddy and he and Candy are very close and are great companions especially when we are at work. They sleep and curl up together in their bed and if they are ever apart from one and other for any reason they pine and fret. Sometimes they have little fall outs over bones and toys etc but they really are the best of friends and we love having two.  

Sue


----------



## peedee

If this poll is representative of the typical motorhome owner 72 percent have dogs!

I spoke to the CC at the NEC last week about dogs on site and the reason for the survey is the increase in complaints about them There did not seem to be an easy answer to these, perhaps the club's survey is intended to help?

One comment I got was the use of long leads did not really keep a dog under control so we might see a request to keep dogs on short leads.

I have never had any reason to complain about dogs on any site but co-incidently on my trip away last week I did notice dog mess on a section of site closed off for the winter even though there was a dog walk a little further away! 

peedee


----------



## eribiste

Just the one mutt resident in our house, the westie that you can see in the avatar.


----------



## greygit

Hi
We have two dogs, a whippet and a bull lurcher, only had the lurcher for five months having lost our greyhound in Portugal in March, due to old age.
We got the second dog (rescued) in such a hurry as the whippet was not eating and very miserable, dogs are pack animals after all, she is now eating well and quit happy with the second dog for company. Mind you she is a little nervous of him when out walking as he is a running fool and built like a brick toilet.
I can’t imagine travelling without dogs as when I sleep at night I like to think I might not hear anyone creeping up to the van but the dogs will.
Gary


----------



## andybodoyd

We have 1 an 19 month old yellow lab. With her epilepsy,hip dysplasia and osteoarthritis of her hip and knee she keeps us busy!! Wife wants another but trying to put her off but I know it won't work for long.


----------



## waz

We did have 6 yes 6 newfoundland at one time. We took in rescue newfs and then got a pup as the wife wanted to breed from one. Never happened, we are down to 2 newfs now and 1 Podenco.
Waz


----------



## greygit

waz said:


> We did have 6 yes 6 newfoundland at one time. We took in rescue newfs and then got a pup as the wife wanted to breed from one. Never happened, we are down to 2 newfs now and 1 Podenco.
> Waz


 The podenco was a new one to me, I had to Google it, is it a sight hound?
Gary


----------



## mickric

*How many dogs do we have?*

We have three Beardie collies, two dogs aged 3 and 9 years old and a bitch aged two. We show the two youngsters and they have both qualified for Crufts next year. We also do agility with them and yes they live in the motor home with us without any problems.

Kind regards

Mickric.


----------



## jam35007

We have one dog, a Yorki Poo called Suki & a cat called Podge, never had a dog before, always cats. We both worked full time and thought it was unfair to have one when at work all day. However after Steve became ill and subsequently retired, I thought he needed a companion when I was out at work. He idolises her and she goes everywhere with him.

The children also had been hounding me for a dog so picked Suki up on Xmas Eve last year. Although they had a bit of a shock when she popped out of the xmas box - they were expecting a Lab. We went for the Yorki Poo because of alergies, no malting and hardly any doggy smell and I wanted a small dog. 

I would love another now and will look to breed from her, but I would like to breed with a small Yorki if poss. Suki is very poodle, a ball of fluff and every where we go we could sell her a 1000 times over! Gorgeous! 

KR's


----------



## bessy2

We have a British Bulldog and a pug, I am 6ft 16 stone, and my wife 5"5 and 7 stone, when we are out walking them I hold the Pug and the wife has the bulldog, we do some funny looks but love them both to bits.


----------



## waz

Hi Gary, the podenco is a breed of pointer in Spain. They are bred for hunting . I don't know as they tend to be a nervous dog
Waz


----------

